# what kind



## Blackie54 (Jul 9, 2014)

Was is the best seed or strain to grow outside for pain. I have had 2 operations on my back with no success. Something that doesn't grow to tall, thanks.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 9, 2014)

First off, i am sorry you are dealing with chronic pain. 

Indica strains are usually recommended for pain and sleep. They also are usually shorter then sativa strains.

Hashberry is a good kinda short one. It isn't a heavy hitter like Larry OG, but he can get big if not well trained. Look at Hamster Lewis' grows. He trains them and keeps them manageable. 

I have read that blueberry is good for pain but I have no personal experience.  I think  all pot helps with pain, but some are better then others perhaps.


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 11, 2014)

Blackie54 said:


> Was is the best seed or strain to grow outside for pain. I have had 2 operations on my back with no success. Something that doesn't grow to tall, thanks.



iranian auto is a good short fast strain that works good for pain and sleep  good luck


----------



## Blackie54 (Jul 11, 2014)

Who.sells that seed.


----------



## bobkat (Jul 12, 2014)

http://en.seedfinder.eu/search/


----------



## MR1 (Jul 12, 2014)

Blackie , you can get them here. I have never ordered from them tho, they are Canadian. Scroll down page to find them.http://http://www.drgreenthumb.com/cannabis_seeds_GreenthumbSeedsEntrance.htm


----------

